# Making vanilla extract



## woodtickgreg

Why make your own? Because it taste way better than even the good store bought brands. They just can't take the time to make it like we can. It takes 6 to 12 months to make the good stuff, 18 moaths is even better. Its a very simple thing to do actually.
All you need is a mason jar, alcohol - vodka or bourbon, and some vanilla beans. And buy the cheapest alcohol you can get. This is one instance where you don't need the good stuff.
I purchased 10 grade A beans on Amazon vacuum sealed for $25. But you can use grade B for making extract and ill order some of them next week. It will still come out awesome! You'll need 5 to 6 beans per 8oz of alcohol.



Next you'll need to slice the beans down the length of them to let the alcohol get into the seeds, sometimes called the caviar.



I then cut them in half to be sure they stay submerged in the alcohol, but if you have a tall jar you don't have to do this.



Next place the vanilla beans in the jar.



Next add the alcohol, I had 10 beans so 16 ounces.



Be sure to date your jar! 



Shake the jar once a day for a week or 2 in the beginning, and then whenever you think about it after that. Wait at least 6 months before using it, the longer you can wait the better. Ill be starting a couple more batches soon so maybe I can sample this at 6 months. The cost is comparable to store bought, but the quality is way better if you make it. I use real vanilla extract everyday in my coffee. I don't use artificial anything.
This is going to be delicious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Karl_TN

Coconut rum is my favorite alcohol to soak vanilla beans in, and the two flavors are very complimentary. Ten grade ‘a’ beans for $25 is a good price too. Putting together a kit would make a nice present for someone who likes cooking. Thanks for the reminder.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

Very cool Greg, didn't know it was that simple to make your own, thanks man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

We started some about 4 or 6 weeks ago. We found a pack of 25 grade B vanilla beans on Amazon for about $35. My wife is looking forward to using our stuff - a year from now. Like you, we're planning to start another batch in 6 months, always keeping some going, so we've always got the good stuff on hand.

We did some with vodka and some with bourbon. Next time around we want to do some with rum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Do you have to seal the jar? And, if so, once you open it how long will it last?


----------



## Nature Man

I had no clue about making your own vanilla! We've been buying Mexican vanilla because it tastes much better than regular store bought vanilla. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Steve in VA said:


> Do you have to seal the jar? And, if so, once you open it how long will it last?


No you don't have to seal it, but I did use a new mason lid and ring so I can shake it every now and then. The alcohol acts as a preservative.


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Sprung I did see those grade B's on Amazon, I'll probably buy those on the next paycheck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Is the use rate similar to commercial extracts? And, is the type of alcohol noticeable if used in baking? I've got lots of bakers in the family, and may have just found a great Christmas gift!


----------



## Mike1950

google artificial vanilla flavoring- YUMMY!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

trc65 said:


> Is the use rate similar to commercial extracts? And, is the type of alcohol noticeable if used in baking? I've got lots of bakers in the family, and may have just found a great Christmas gift!


It's the same process as commercial extracts to make it but you give it more time for a fuller flavor. Use rate is the same. The type of alcohol is not really important and unless you use flavored alcohols not noticable in baking. As far as Christmas gifts it would be for next year, lol.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> google artificial vanilla flavoring- YUMMY!!!


I try not to eat anything artificial.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

woodtickgreg said:


> It's the same process as commercial extracts to make it but you give it more time for a fuller flavor. Use rate is the same. The type of alcohol is not really important and unless you use flavored alcohols not noticable in baking. As far as Christmas gifts it would be for next year, lol.


 Thanks Greg. My thought was to give them all "kits" with beans and a swing top bottle then they could add their own alcohol, while at the same time starting a nice big bottle for myself.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> I try not to eat anything artificial.


Neither do we. did you google it

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## drycreek

I didn’t google it but I know that most artificial today comes from petrochemicals and years ago it came from a beavers but. Wife and I try to stay away from any artificial anything but it’s hard to do. We make our own vanilla.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

drycreek said:


> I didn’t google it but I know that most artificial today comes from petrochemicals and years ago it came from a beavers but. Wife and I try to stay away from any artificial anything but it’s hard to do. We make our own vanilla.


still comes from beavers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have questions....

Does that make 16 oz of extract when it's finished?

Can you grind up the beans instead of leaving them whole, then drain it in a coffee filter after? 

What do you do with the whole beans after?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yes it makes 16 ozs.
Dunno about grinding them up, why would I?
Throw em out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Can you grind up the beans instead of leaving them whole, then drain it in a coffee filter after?





woodtickgreg said:


> Dunno about grinding them up, why would I?


Seems it would help extract the 'nilla quicker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

drycreek said:


> I didn’t google it but I know that most artificial today comes from petrochemicals and years ago it came from a beavers but. Wife and I try to stay away from any artificial anything but it’s hard to do. We make our own vanilla.




So, how is the extract extracted? By way of an enema, or killing the poor critter??? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Some questions should never be answered.........

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950

Nubsnstubs said:


> So, how is the extract extracted? By way of an enema, or killing the poor critter??? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)



What is artificial vanilla flavoring made from?
This synthetic *vanillin* can come from the previously mentioned wood pulp waste (though that's recently fallen out of favor) or coal tar, cow poop, secretions from a beaver's castor glands (located conveniently near its anus), clove oil, pine bark, or fermented bran.Feb 13, 2018

This was pointed out to me about 2 weeks ago- I think beaver butt gets milked- there is a job title you would be proud to put on Resume - Beaver butt milker- 2003-2008. I started reading a little more but stopped at the cow poop- I wonder if you cow poop gathered and graduate to beaver milker or visa versa... This is where I stopped reading.........................

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> Seems it would help extract the 'nilla quicker


The vanilla is actually in the tiny seeds in the pod, that's called the caviar. I would think if grinding them was quicker and still could produce high quality extract the big corporations would already be doing it. Time is money to them. But letting the whole been soak for months is the traditional way to achieve the highest quality extract with a flavor that is amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## trc65

What I want to know is how did someone find out that a beaver's butt tasted like vanilla?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> The vanilla is actually in the tiny seeds in the pod, that's called the caviar. I would think if grinding them was quicker and still could produce high quality extract the big corporations would already be doing it. Time is money to them. But letting the whole been soak for months is the traditional way to achieve the highest quality extract with a flavor that is amazing.


I guess I'm going to find out cuz I just bought some on Amazon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Actually I did some googling and commercial processors do grind the beans up, but they dont let it soak for as long. I may try a batch of cut up beans after I split them to see how it affects the flavor. I also want to try a spiced rum batch, I hear that is delicious. I shake the batch I just started everyday, it's already starting to darken.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> I guess I'm going to find out cuz I just bought some on Amazon



Me too!! Wohoo


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> What I want to know is how did someone find out that a beaver's butt tasted like vanilla?



Probably the same guy who saw an oyster and said, "I wonder what that tastes like?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

I've been googling as well, and it seems the important aspect in making extract is time. Several different sites mentioned "aging" the extract and comment on the improvement in flavor with increased time. Some say the flavor really increases after aged for years, but my guess is some alcohol is lost as it ages for years, and the flavor is just concentrated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

ripjack13 said:


> Me too!! Wohoo


I'm trying, but my internet is extremely slow tonight, and I can't even get Amazon to load.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

This is what I ordered....

Amazon link


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> This is what I ordered....


and this is what I ordered....

Bean link

same company different quantity


----------



## woodtickgreg

woodtickgreg said:


> ripjack13 is awesome.



Very funny

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I found this online at Amazon. I'm wondering if this is a typo or do they actually sell used beans?? 2 used and new from $24.99. It's there on all 3 bundles....... Jerry (in Tucson)



Madagascar Vanilla Beans Grade A/B (10pk) for Extract and Everything Vanilla by FITNCLEAN VANILLA| 5"-7" Bulk Bourbon Fresh Whole Natural Raw NON-GMO Pods.

_4.7 out of 5 stars_ 775

$24.99
*2 used and new** from $24.99*

https://www.amazon.com/Madagascar-V...CWFJ86G760B&psc=1&refRID=21ZC4WY5QCWFJ86G760B






10 Madagascar Vanilla Beans Whole Grade A Vanilla Pods for Vanilla Extract and Baking

_4.6 out of 5 stars_ 3,996

$24.99
2 used and new from $24.99





10 Vanilla Beans - Whole Extract Grade B Pods for Baking, Homemade Extract, Brewing, Coffee, Cooking - (Tahitian)

_4.6 out of 5 stars_ 7,124

$12.99
2 used and new from $12.99


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> Yes it makes 16 ozs.
> Dunno about grinding them up, why would I?
> Throw em out.


Oh, don't throw them out, dry/dehydrate them and grind them up and make powder and make ice cream with it. I've also heard to whir them in a food processor with some sugar syrup to make a vanilla syrup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nubsnstubs said:


> I found this online at Amazon. I'm wondering if this is a typo or do they actually sell used beans?? 2 used and new from $24.99. It's there on all 3 bundles....... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> 
> 
> Madagascar Vanilla Beans Grade A/B (10pk) for Extract and Everything Vanilla by FITNCLEAN VANILLA| 5"-7" Bulk Bourbon Fresh Whole Natural Raw NON-GMO Pods.
> 
> _4.7 out of 5 stars_ 775
> 
> $24.99
> *2 used and new** from $24.99*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Madagascar-V...CWFJ86G760B&psc=1&refRID=21ZC4WY5QCWFJ86G760B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Madagascar Vanilla Beans Whole Grade A Vanilla Pods for Vanilla Extract and Baking
> 
> _4.6 out of 5 stars_ 3,996
> 
> $24.99
> 2 used and new from $24.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Vanilla Beans - Whole Extract Grade B Pods for Baking, Homemade Extract, Brewing, Coffee, Cooking - (Tahitian)
> 
> _4.6 out of 5 stars_ 7,124
> 
> $12.99
> 2 used and new from $12.99



It says new and used in the description, but when you look, it's actually just new offers....


----------



## ripjack13

Just over 24 ounces, so I just used all 30 beans I had. Now to wait....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Just received my beans today but don't have any drinking alcohol in the house so I used rubbing alcohol instead. I wonder if I'll have to wait as long

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## gman2431

Wow you price on beans is CHEAP! Whats their origin?

I have been using them for the mead and wines I've been making and the Madagascar beans are not cheap. I've been paying around 3 bucks a bean.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just ordered 25 B grade beans on Amazon for $31.95. There was another cheaper one like 27 bucks or so but it wasn't in stock for a week or two. Im starting a couple more batches this weekend. Stuff I started last week is already starting to turn brown.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

I ordered the ones that wildthings linked, only I ordered the three pack. Ordered the first of this week, and expected delivery the end of next. Tahitian grade B, 30 beans for $27 and change.


----------



## woodtickgreg

trc65 said:


> I ordered the ones that wildthings linked, only I ordered the three pack. Ordered the first of this week, and expected delivery the end of next. Tahitian grade B, 30 beans for $27 and change.


Thats the one I saw but I didn't want to wait for it. But ill probably order some of those at a later date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

If I don't want to wait 6 months is it ok to just put vodka in my coffee?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

sprucegum said:


> If I don't want to wait 6 months is it ok to just put vodka in my coffee?


Absolute....ly

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Maverick

I was at Costco today and they had 5 Madagascar beans for $11.99. Never had noticed them before, but I guess watching this thread made me aware of them. Weird how that works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> What I want to know is how did someone find out that a beaver's butt tasted like vanilla?



I believe it was a white man that was really hungry and a native American said, "Try this" and again the white man cashed in on nature....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I recieved another order of vanilla beans. These are grade b, still very nice beans, moist and flexible with great aroma.



I'm using 8 beans per 8 oz on these batches since the beans are a little shorter 4" to 6" even though most where 6" I'm cutting them a little finer this time, cut in half and then split down the middle.



Then cut in half again.



Placed in mason jar.



And dated so I know when its ready. I also marked the jar with which type of bean I used so if one taste better than another ill know which one it is.



Alcohol added.



The batch I started last week is already starting to turn a nice color.



I keep the jars out of direct sunlight in a cabinet with my vitamins so every day when I take my vitamins I give the jars a shake.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

I ordered another 30 beans today. Wooooo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

I can see the price of vanilla beans going up as members of WoodBarter attempt to corner the market.....

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> I can see the price of vanilla beans going up as members of WoodBarter attempt to corner the market.....


Yep...mine went up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

use Honey and Wikibuy to check price history and for better prices. Honey has saved me bunches of money by applying coupons I didn't know about

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## djg

woodtickgreg said:


> .......I keep the jars out of direct sunlight in a cabinet with my vitamins so every day when I take my vitamins I give the jars a shake.


I would have thought heating the alcohol in the sun would have sped up the extraction process. I can't believe it takes 6 mos. to achieve maximum concentration of vanilla.


----------



## woodtickgreg

djg said:


> I would have thought heating the alcohol in the sun would have sped up the extraction process. I can't believe it takes 6 mos. to achieve maximum concentration of vanilla.


Some people will use it in 4 to 6 weeks, some in 4 months. For me it will be 6 months until I sample the first batch and then try and wait longer for the following batches. I have read that 18 months and the flavor is amazing. This is why I date my jars. Betty and I use it everyday in our coffee with half and half and it is just delicious. I dont eat artificial anything, no flavored creamers, got away from that years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> use Honey and Wikibuy to check price history and for better prices. Honey has saved me bunches of money by applying coupons I didn't know about


I use honey all the time. wikibuy not so much...


----------



## Sprung

Looks like I started a new trend here at WB: https://woodbarter.com/threads/hows-your-day-been.1401/page-363#post-598818

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beans have gone up about $8 since I last purchased them. Gonna buy one more batch before the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ordered but on a slow boat, won't get them for about a week. Cheapest B grade 30 pack I could find on Amazon. $35.99 but free shipping. This should be for my batch thats at least a year out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

My second order of beaners came in. Woohoo

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

I ordered the 30 pack from Native Vanilla on Nov 10 on sale. Haven't gotten them yet, and just got an email from them saying they now won't be delivered until Dec 10. 

However, if I were to order some tonight (at full price), I would get them on Dec 2. Me thinks someone is playing games with sale prices and delivery times. Sent a nasty email to them (and Amazon) well see if anything comes of it. If I wasn't so ornery, I'd just cancel the order, but at this point, I'm going to make them honor the sale price, and raise some heck with Amazon at the same time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> I ordered the 30 pack from Native Vanilla on Nov 10 on sale. Haven't gotten them yet, and just got an email from them saying they now won't be delivered until Dec 10.
> 
> However, if I were to order some tonight (at full price), I would get them on Dec 2. Me thinks someone is playing games with sale prices and delivery times. Sent a nasty email to them (and Amazon) well see if anything comes of it. If I wasn't so ornery, I'd just cancel the order, but at this point, I'm going to make them honor the sale price, and raise some heck with Amazon at the same time.



Right on. I hope something good happens. Amazon is usually accommodating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Heard back from Native Vanilla first thing this morning. No problems with them, they are just waiting for payment from Amazon. Checked credit card account and Amazon charged my card on November 17, but for some reason hasn't paid Native Vanilla yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

That's weird.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> My second order of beaners came in. Woohoo
> 
> View attachment 196546


I just received the same beans in the mail today. I'll start one more batch this weekend.


----------



## ripjack13

I need more alcohol for mine....


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> I need more alcohol for mine....


Quit drinking it!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Quit drinking it!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65

Can't figure out what is going on with Amazon, part of my order with the vanilla beans was already delivered, but can't get an answer from them why they haven't paid Native Vanilla for the beans. 

So, cancelled the order from Amazon, and went to Native Vanilla and ordered them directly. Free shipping, and a 10% discount on the order. A little bit more $ than the sale price from earlier in the month, but still cheaper than what they are now on Amazon.

FYI the code for 10% off is "Native"

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## trc65

Another good reason to bypass Amazon and go directly to the source. Placed the order with Native vanilla last night and the beans have already shipped this morning.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65

Just got an email from Native Vanilla, and their Black Friday sale is 20% off sitewide......

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> Just got an email from Native Vanilla, and their Black Friday sale is 20% off sitewide......


And you have caused me to go buy more of these bean things LOL


Found this on their sight for a non alcoholic version:

HOW TO MAKE NON-ALCOHOLIC VANILLA EXTRACT AT HOME​SEPTEMBER 24, 2019
Vanilla extract doesn’t have to be made with alcohol but finding a non-alcoholic version at the store can be difficult and costly. Fortunately, our recipe is really easy to make at home and it will save you money. Since it’s alcohol-free, this vanilla extract is okay for children and adults who are abstaining from alcohol. You can make vanilla gifts with our range of products which includes vanilla powder and much more.
INGREDIENTS​
Native Vanilla Beans
Food-grade vegetable glycerin (substitute for alcohol)
Water
You will also need a glass bottle to make and store the extract
Preparation
It will take at least two months before ready to use, so it is important to plan ahead.

Gather all ingredients (vanilla extract kit)
Begin by mixing three parts glycerin and one-part water
Pour it into the glass bottle
Cut three vanilla beans open lengthwise for every cup of glycerin you use.
Add beans to glycerin and make sure they are completely covered.
Cap the bottle and store it in a cool, dark place.
Shake once a week and it will be ready to use in two months.
The non-alcoholic extract may not be as dark as the alcohol-based vanilla and will have a similar consistency to syrup but will still have the same flavor as vanilla extract.
This extract is also diet-friendly. Glycerine-based extracts are sugar-free and gluten-free. Despite being referred to as a “sugar alcohol,” glycerine doesn’t contain sugar or alcohol. As long as you use vegetable glycerin, the extract is ideal for vegetarian and vegan diets.
Use and enjoy with your favorite recipe for the holidays!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Received another 30 beans last week so I thought I would start a batch with spiced rum. I think this will taste amazing in our coffee. I got a 1.75 liter bottle at Sam's club for $17. There's still some left over if I want to make more. 


Each jar is about 1 1/2 cups. Dated and description is on the lid.



This batch should be ready for Christmas next year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

Gotta say thanks again to Greg for starting this thread. Thought it would be a good gift, but maybe a little expensive. That was until this weekend and I was asked to pick up some more extract as we were running low. Holey cow, didn't realize it was so expensive for pure extract, $10 for 2 oz. 

My costs, $30 For the beans, $10 for the vodka, $4 For the cute bottles, total of $44. That's for 24 oz of extract. $120 worth if bought in the store. Didnt know I was going to save so much money by making my own!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yup I think after the holidays I'll start another batch. I got 3 Mason jars that where leftovers from gifts at work. The stuff I have brewing now is really starting to get some nice color to it. I may sample the first jar after a couple of months just to see how the flavor is coming along. I have read that some people will use it after as little as 6 weeks.


----------



## Wildthings

I handed out my first gift to my son and DIL Monday. Gave them a Free Floating Faucet Fountain that I made and a vanilla extract kit that I put together. Both were great hits. This was a lotta fun.
Vanilla beans
Nordic Jars
Taaka Vodka








trc65 said:


> $4 For the cute bottles,


@trc65 Tim what cute bottles did you use?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

@Wildthings
These are the ones from Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B088J9PTBS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

My wife gets the Watkins vanilla extract bottle here for $20 for 11 ounces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

One is vodka, the other grain alcohol....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

My vote is grain on right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

How long has that been soaking Marc? Mine is darkening up nice.


----------



## ripjack13

The grain was started Nov 11th, and the Vodka on the 23rd...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Smell my finger....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

No way, looks like you where scratching your butt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65

You've got so much on your fingers, I'd recommend spending your afternoon soaking those fingers in your jar of Everclear. Just like the old commercial from Palmolive...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

You're soaking in it...


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Just got a notification of a price drop on vanilla....$26.77!

Amazon link

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got 30 more beans over the weekend. It only took 2 weeks through the usps, lol. So I'll be doing 3 more jars.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I got 30 more beans over the weekend. It only took 2 weeks through the usps, lol. So I'll be doing 3 more jars.


Nice!!


----------



## Wildthings

This last weekend we finally had our Christmas with the oldest son and family. They loved the vanilla making kit I gave them . Oh also the floating faucet fountain I made for them

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Trob115

Since I recently joined WB, I've been reading lots of threads. I guess I'm about to buy some vanilla beans. I paid $15 for a "pure vanilla" extract that was only 2 oz. I like to cook a lot and use vanilla a ton. Thanks for this thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I started mine in October, starting to get good now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Been a interesting thread for sure. I was really stumped what to get my wife for Christmas this year. The vanilla thread saved the day. I ordered some nice little flip top bottles and vanilla beans. I'm was not able to intesept them when they came. When she asked what I had bought I just said " gun parts", that didn't go over well but she lost interest .
My 6 year old grandson helped build a box from cedar scrap and we packed the vanilla kit along with a couple bottles of cheap vodka in cedar shavings and made a wooden bow. We even nailed it shut and my grandson got to help her pry it open.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> Just got a notification of a price drop on vanilla...





Trob115 said:


> Since I recently joined WB, I've been reading lots of threads. I guess I'm about to buy some vanilla beans. I paid $15 for a "pure vanilla" extract that was only 2 oz. I like to cook a lot and use vanilla a ton. Thanks for this thread.



Price is back up to $31. Or $29 for a subscription. I'mnot a fan of that way. They jack up the price once you subscribe. No thanks....

Keep us posted here when you get em, and the results if you can later on.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I sampled the first batch as it didnt have as many beans in it, I think I only put 6 or 8 beans in it. I now use 10 beans per jar. And it gets much darker.
So how does it taste? I use it in my coffee with half and half creamer for homemade vanilla flavored creamer. I dont pre mix it I just add a couple of eye droppers full of it to my cup when I add the cream. Now compared to store bought vanilla I find it to be a much smoother taste, not as bitter, and no after taste. It really is very good. I will continue to make my own. In fact I have 30 more beans to make 3 more jars. Always have batches from different dates brewing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

Best part is no one suspects I'm putting rum in my coffee.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Wildthings

sprucegum said:


> Been a interesting thread for sure. I was really stumped what to get my wife for Christmas this year. The vanilla thread saved the day. I ordered some nice little flip top bottles and vanilla beans. I'm was not able to intesept them when they came. When she asked what I had bought I just said " gun parts", that didn't go over well but she lost interest .
> My 6 year old grandson helped build a box from cedar scrap and we packed the vanilla kit along with a couple bottles of cheap vodka in cedar shavings and made a wooden bow. We even nailed it shut and my grandson got to help her pry it open.
> 
> View attachment 205524


@sprucegum Great story and gift! Any pictures of the inside!


----------



## sprucegum

Wildthings said:


> @sprucegum Great story and gift! Any pictures of the inside!


Not from before it was emptied. Pretty much looks like the outside only in reverse

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

I was thinking with it loaded with gifts and shaving!!


----------



## sprucegum

Wildthings said:


> I was thinking with it loaded with gifts and shaving!!


No the picture I posted was recent and I never took one when it was full. The shavings were not really a big hit, apparently she thinks I bring enough of them in from the shop on my clothes . The vanilla beans went over well. Coincidentally her best friend got interested in making vanilla extract right after Christmas so it gave them something to talk about . They have different types of beans and alcohol so I think think they are working on exchanging bottles when they are done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Made another batch today. I'm currently using 1 bean per oz. So today's batch is for 30 ozs.



Here's what's brewing, about 100 ozs.



We go through a lot in our house. We use it everyday in our coffee.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Made another batch today. I'm currently using 1 bean per oz. So today's batch is for 30 ozs.
> View attachment 205559
> Here's what's brewing, about 100 ozs.
> View attachment 205560
> We go through a lot in our house. We use it everyday in our coffee.


Do you use any in your maple syrup? We bought a quart of infused syrup, girls did not like it, I didn't mind.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Do you use any in your maple syrup? We bought a quart of infused syrup, girls did not like it, I didn't mind.


No I don't, rarely eat maple syrup anymore because it's almost pure sugar. I love the stuff but don't indulge in it very often.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm getting antsy to try mine....


----------



## woodtickgreg

I sampled one jar early, it was a little light on the beans and wasnt very dark. It taste really good though. Patience is definitely need to give it time, at least 6 months. The first batch I sampled also taught me to use more beans. My formula now is 1 bean per ounce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

What can we do with the beans after they've been used?


----------



## trc65

Just a pinch between the cheek and gum!  


Dice and mix in ice cream is my plan.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> What can we do with the beans after they've been used?


There's a whole article on Native Bean website about just that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks

And native vanilla has a kit on sale for those that want that ease 








VANILLA EXTRACT KIT


10 premium gourmet bourbon vanilla beans with an imported glass bottle from Italy. Easy to make homemade extract. Click here to find out how to use it.




nativevanilla.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Transfered the vodka vanilla the other day. My wife used it already. She says its great. 
I haven't tried the grain vanilla. I think I may let it sit for a while longer....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65

Did you use the spent beans for anything? Coming up blank, and I hate to throw them away.

We've been using ours for a while now, about half of what I made is gone. Been watching for more bean sales but have seen anything lately.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've got a jar that's about ready too.  I'm going to sample a jar at 1 year and try to let the rest go longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> Did you use the spent beans for anything? Coming up blank, and I hate to throw them away.
> 
> We've been using ours for a while now, about half of what I made is gone. Been watching for more bean sales but have seen anything lately.



Not yet. My wife has em in an airtight container. She's going to use em for baking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

We have some thats been soaking for over 6 mo. my wife has just started using it. She really likes the bottle made with coconut rum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

sprucegum said:


> made with coconut rum


Mmmm.....that's sounds interesting. I may have to try that out on the next one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sampling again, almost 2 years on this batch.
Used spiced rum, it's great in coffee with
1/2 & 1/2.



I give the jar a shake and then use a coffee filter in a funnel to filter out the seeds.



I marked the bottle spiced rum so i dont confuse it with regular vanilla.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man it is delicious in my coffee!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Man it is delicious in my coffee!



My next batch, I'll have to try the coconut rum Dave spoke about. (@sprucegum )
My vodka batch from last year and the grain batch from 2 years ago isstill in the mason jars. Mrs rip is getting about halfway through the mason jar on her vanilla.
I wonder if the grain will taste better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Found a good deal on beans.
25 Split Extract Grade B Madagascar Bourbon Vanilla Beans 5~6" Vanilla Pods by Vanilla Products USA https://a.co/d/3009bPF
I've been using some of the stuff I made so it's time to get more started.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SENC

For those of you who, like me, read this thread with interest but just not enough gumption and patience to make your own... there is a lazy solution. https://www.slofoodgroup.com/?cmp_i...RznoseNIQnXdRjyuI50QYQTwzBGxsgcEaAihuEALw_wcB
Slofoodgroup has vanilla extract made with the good stuff (several types to try). I will also add that their black peppercorns and their cinnamon are fantastic.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

SENC said:


> For those of you who, like me, read this thread with interest but just not enough gumption and patience to make your own... there is a lazy solution. https://www.slofoodgroup.com/?cmp_i...RznoseNIQnXdRjyuI50QYQTwzBGxsgcEaAihuEALw_wcB
> Slofoodgroup has vanilla extract made with the good stuff (several types to try). I will also add that their black peppercorns and their cinnamon are fantastic.


Prices are outrageous for their beans!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

This is what I'm using for my next batch...

50 Tahitian Vanilla Beans Grade A for Baking, Extract and Paste. ~5" by FITNCLEAN VANILLA. Bulk Fresh Natural Raw NON-GMO Whole Gourmet Pods https://a.co/d/iJt2aj8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> This is what I'm using for my next batch...
> 
> 50 Tahitian Vanilla Beans Grade A for Baking, Extract and Paste. ~5" by FITNCLEAN VANILLA. Bulk Fresh Natural Raw NON-GMO Whole Gourmet Pods https://a.co/d/iJt2aj8
> 
> View attachment 232975


That's a great price! I'll be ordering those too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Thanks for the links, I need to make more as well. 

Refresh my memory, should I be using 1 oz beans per 8 oz alcohol, or are you guys making it stronger?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I make it stronger. I've increased the beans to 15 per 8 oz. Some of the first batches never got real dark. It still taste good you just have to use more. Some of the ones I've used more beans in got darker and is very flavorful. 
More is gooder!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> I make it stronger. I've increased the beans to *15 *per 8 oz. Some of the first batches never got real dark. It still taste good you just have to use more. Some of the ones I've used more beans in got darker and is very flavorful.
> More is gooder!


Is that 15 or 1.5?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> Is that 15 or 1.5?


15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Wildthings said:


> Is that 15 or 1.5?


He said beans not ounces...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> He said beans not ounces...


He must be drinking the alcohol first, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I made 2 made batches today...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I used jim beam vanilla flavored whiskey and smirnoff vodka and some tahitian beans. 25 beans per jar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

I prefer less beans and a weaker extract. I don't like the vanilla to overpower the alcohol when I put a double shot in my morning coffee.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> And you have caused me to go buy more of these bean things LOL
> 
> 
> Found this on their sight for a non alcoholic version:
> 
> HOW TO MAKE NON-ALCOHOLIC VANILLA EXTRACT AT HOME​SEPTEMBER 24, 2019
> Vanilla extract doesn’t have to be made with alcohol but finding a non-alcoholic version at the store can be difficult and costly. Fortunately, our recipe is really easy to make at home and it will save you money. Since it’s alcohol-free, this vanilla extract is okay for children and adults who are abstaining from alcohol. You can make vanilla gifts with our range of products which includes vanilla powder and much more.
> INGREDIENTS​
> Native Vanilla Beans
> Food-grade vegetable glycerin (substitute for alcohol)
> Water
> You will also need a glass bottle to make and store the extract
> Preparation
> It will take at least two months before ready to use, so it is important to plan ahead.
> 
> Gather all ingredients (vanilla extract kit)
> Begin by mixing three parts glycerin and one-part water
> Pour it into the glass bottle
> Cut three vanilla beans open lengthwise for every cup of glycerin you use.
> Add beans to glycerin and make sure they are completely covered.
> Cap the bottle and store it in a cool, dark place.
> Shake once a week and it will be ready to use in two months.
> The non-alcoholic extract may not be as dark as the alcohol-based vanilla and will have a similar consistency to syrup but will still have the same flavor as vanilla extract.
> This extract is also diet-friendly. Glycerine-based extracts are sugar-free and gluten-free. Despite being referred to as a “sugar alcohol,” glycerine doesn’t contain sugar or alcohol. As long as you use vegetable glycerin, the extract is ideal for vegetarian and vegan diets.
> Use and enjoy with your favorite recipe for the holidays!


Barry, did you ever make this version? If so, how'd it taste?


----------



## woodtickgreg

sprucegum said:


> I prefer less beans and a weaker extract. I don't like the vanilla to overpower the alcohol when I put a double shot in my morning coffee.


I add my vanilla to our coffee with an eyedropper, 3 or 4 squirts is usually enough for that flavor. Makes it last far longer too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Barry, did you ever make this version? If so, how'd it taste?


No I didn’t. That was just for the crowd. Mines got vodka in it. I got one unopened from then too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> This is what I'm using for my next batch...
> 
> 50 Tahitian Vanilla Beans Grade A for Baking, Extract and Paste. ~5" by FITNCLEAN VANILLA. Bulk Fresh Natural Raw NON-GMO Whole Gourmet Pods https://a.co/d/iJt2aj8
> 
> View attachment 232975


I just ordered a batch of these, there was only 3 left when I ordered. Thanks Marc!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I just ordered a batch of these, there was only 3 left when I ordered. Thanks Marc!


I signed up for the subscribe n save deal. 50 count Every 6 months. I can skip the next delivery if I need to. A lot cheaper this way. And I even changed the starting months around so I'm getting another 50 on Nov 11 at that same price. Wooo

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## JonathanH

What a cool idea! I've read thru the whole thread, ordered 1/4 lb. of Tahitian Grade A beans from Native Vanilla, and started 3 jars of vanilla extract tonight. One each of Vodka, Cap'n Morgan Spiced Rum, and Everclear 190. 10-12 beans per jar with 8 oz. of liquid in each. 

Now to shake & wait.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

JonathanH said:


> What a cool idea! I've read thru the whole thread, ordered 1/4 lb. of Tahitian Grade A beans from Native Vanilla, and started 3 jars of vanilla extract tonight. One each of Vodka, Cap'n Morgan Spiced Rum, and Everclear 190. 10-12 beans per jar with 8 oz. of liquid in each.
> 
> Now to shake & wait.


Makes a great Christmas present. Give it as a kit. I bought a bunch of beans, found some really cool jars on Amazon and vodka. Gave each of my grown kids a kit and it was a big hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonathanH

Wildthings said:


> Makes a great Christmas present. Give it as a kit. I bought a bunch of beans, found some really cool jars on Amazon and vodka. Gave each of my grown kids a kit and it was a big hit


I may do exactly that. Some in the family would really like this.


I bet you're up late because you're still pumped up from watching a baseball game?


----------



## woodtickgreg

@ripjack13 these beans are excellent quality! I set up for auto order as you did because then it's a great buy. I need to make a few more batches as we used a lot of what I made. 
So I made some today.
I got set up, some 24oz Mason jars and some spiced rum. We like the flavor of the spiced rum over plain vodka.



These are grade b tahitian beans, i used one package of 25 beans to 24 oz of spiced rum as I want a stronger brew, we'll use less.



I'm trying a new technique here, instead of trying to split the skinny grade b beans I just chopped them up into 1/4 to 1/2 inch pieces, very small.





Rum added, i gotta pick up another bottle today.



And as usual I mark the jars with what's in it and most importantly the date, ready after at least a year. I just used a jar that was 2 years old, wow, delish!



This stuff is so much better than any store bought and it's far more economical. Only downside is the waiting period.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> @ripjack13 these beans are excellent quality! I set up for auto order as you did because then it's a great buy.


Nice. I'll keep an eye on the price too. If it goes up to much I'll cancel or skip that shipment it till it goes down.


----------



## Mike Hill

Man! Pox upon y'all. Just look'n at this thread makes me want to make some - but truth be known we just don't use much wanella. About 12-15 years ago, we went on a medical mission trip to Honduras and I bought a bought a bottle of their stuff. About the same time, my sister sent me a big bottle of some Mexican stuff that she found - she does a bunch of baking. Have not opened either. I only drink my coffee three ways - black, dark, and with legs (meaning STRONG!) Maybe I'll take my unopened bottles to sis next week!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mike Hill said:


> Man! Pox upon y'all. Just look'n at this thread makes me want to make some - but truth be known we just don't use much wanella. About 12-15 years ago, we went on a medical mission trip to Honduras and I bought a bought a bottle of their stuff. About the same time, my sister sent me a big bottle of some Mexican stuff that she found - she does a bunch of baking. Have not opened either. I only drink my coffee three ways - black, dark, and with legs (meaning STRONG!) Maybe I'll take my unopened bottles to sis next week!


Ya aint askeerd of it now is ya?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JonathanH

ripjack13 said:


> Ya aint askeerd of it now is ya?



Seems like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Nawwwwww. Already sweet enough - don't need nuthen in my coffee to make me any sweeter!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

4 new jars in process and another 50 beans on order.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------

